# Environmental Immunogens and T-Cell-Mediated Responses in Fibromyalgia



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi,this article is new from October, in Medline:Environmental Immunogens and T-Cell-Mediated Responses in Fibromyalgia:Evidence for Immune Dysregulation and Determinants of Granuloma Formation. Exp Mol Pathol 2000 Oct;69(2):102-118 (ISSN: 0014-4800)Shanklin DR; Stevens MV; Hall MF; Smalley DL Department of Pathology.Thirty-nine patients with fibromyalgia syndrome (FMS) according to AmericanCollege of Rheumatology criteria were studied for cell-mediated sensitivityto environmental chemicals. Lymphocytes were tested by standard [(3)H]thymidine incorporation in vitro for T cell memory to 11 chemical substances. Concanavalin A (Con A) was used to demonstrate T cell proliferation. Controls were 25 contemporaneous healthy adults and 252 other concurrent standard controls without any aspect of FMS. Significantly higher (P < 0.01) stimulation indexes (SI) were found in FMS for aluminum, lead, and platinum; borderline higher (0.05 > P > 0.02) SI were found for cadmium and silicon. FMS patients showed sporadic responses to the specificsubstances tested, with no high-frequency result (>50%) and no obvious pattern. Mitogenic responses to Con A indicated some suppression of T cell functionality in FMS. Possible links between mitogenicity and immunogenic T cell proliferation, certain electrochemical specifics of granulomaformation, maintenance of connective tissue, and the fundamental nature of FMS are considered.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

HI MIO.Almost missed this interesting finding. Have to get the whole article...CD8-T cells are "cytotoxic" cells which can be "abnormally elicited" and CD4-T cells are the helper cells in responses to extracellular sources of infection...if you have the whole article could you let me know? I'd like it sent to me, if not I'll "go get it elsewhere" (lazy way asking you for it eh?). These finidngs are interestingly consistent with end-point reactions we observe in our lab with FMS patients. You can e-mail me if you have it...or not thats OK.ThanksMNL___________ www.leapallergy.com


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi Mike,Iï¿½m sorry but I only have this abstract from Medline. But contact your Library, Iï¿½m sure they can get you this article in full length. Keep us posted on your research!/Mio


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Mio, thanks so much for this abstract. I have CFS which is similar to FMS. Saw a herbalist this week who said I was hypersensitive to the environmental chemicals aluminium, mercury and asbestos. thanks so much for this abstract, as it gives a bit of 'scientific' research and findings to validate what the herbalist said.







susan


----------

